# 7.5 Liter GTO



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Here is my first mod for my 05'. A little under 20,000$ for one BADASS Goat!

455 H.O. Pontiac GTO Performance Package 

The Package comes from MTI based in Texas I guess and from everything I can see looks to be the biggest engine upgrade I can find! If anyone knows of anything bigger and better let me know.

Also a BIG plus---Includes full install and dyno testing.
SasDawgGTO :cheers


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Go for it bro! I'm talking to them about building me one of their 427 LS2's. ps, Sweet tatt!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

MTI is good. Before you write the check you might check these guys,

www.horsepowerengineering.com

also, in Houston. The Houston Goat Herd (HGH) pretty much left MTI Houston. They got so much business and don't treat you like they used to.

Their products I guess are proven, so I'm not knocking that, just their attitude at the Houston shop.

We dynoed 15 GTO's at HPE Saturday. Nice facility. Friendly staff.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

westell said:


> MTI is good. Before you write the check you might check these guys,
> 
> www.horsepowerengineering.com
> 
> ...



What do you mean they left MTI? Just wondering what you mean by that. :confused


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

That is kick a$$!!!! :willy: 
:cheers


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

westell said:


> MTI is good. Before you write the check you might check these guys,
> 
> www.horsepowerengineering.com
> 
> ...


Do you have any dyno results? Just curious to see numbers based on mods.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

For that price it isn't a bad deal. But I'll be surprised if it doesn't have that one screwed up, you-can't-have-fun-modding-your-car-because-you-live-in-California statement attached to it; _*"Items on this page are not legal for sale or use on California pollution controlled motor vehicles".*_ :willy: :willy: :willy: If we can get it I'll be shocked.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> For that price it isn't a bad deal. But I'll be surprised if it doesn't have that one screwed up, you-can't-have-fun-modding-your-car-because-you-live-in-California statement attached to it; _*"Items on this page are not legal for sale or use on California pollution controlled motor vehicles".*_ :willy: :willy: :willy:


 :lol:


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

SasdawgGTO said:


> What do you mean they left MTI? Just wondering what you mean by that. :confused


Several that have been there, myself included, just didn't feel like they care as much as they used and maybe as they should. Almost like you're doing them a favor.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

westell said:


> Several that have been there, myself included, just didn't feel like they care as much as they used and maybe as they should. Almost like you're doing them a favor.


I've heard that a few times, I wished I had a dealership in Houston.... I would expand and take care of DFW and the Houston area. :cheers


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> I've heard that a few times, I wished I had a dealership in Houston.... I would expand and take care of DFW and the Houston area. :cheers


How about opening a dealship here in NC!  You could make a killing! I'll even be happy to manage it for ya!  
:cheers


----------



## RiceEater (Jun 21, 2005)

He should open one here in Cent. Flor. so that you may see a GTO more than once ever 3 months...

I call store manager position! :cool


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

gameover said:


> How about opening a dealship here in NC!  You could make a killing! I'll even be happy to manage it for ya!
> :cheers


 :lol: ...... maybe, depends on what we do in sales this year...... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

RiceEater said:


> He should open one here in Cent. Flor. so that you may see a GTO more than once ever 3 months...
> 
> I call store manager position! :cool


^ you guys are killin me...see above :lol:


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

6QTS11OZ said:


> For that price it isn't a bad deal. But I'll be surprised if it doesn't have that one screwed up, you-can't-have-fun-modding-your-car-because-you-live-in-California statement attached to it; _*"Items on this page are not legal for sale or use on California pollution controlled motor vehicles".*_ :willy: :willy: :willy: If we can get it I'll be shocked.


Hey,
Ya I e-mailed him about shipping my car to Texas from california, and he didnt seem to have any concerns, but I will ask and let you know what he says about the legality of their product here in california!

SasDawg


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

SasdawgGTO said:


> Hey,
> Ya I e-mailed him about shipping my car to Texas from california, and he didnt seem to have any concerns, but I will ask and let you know what he says about the legality of their product here in california!
> 
> SasDawg


Thanks :cheers . Hopefully we'll get good news!


----------



## Ashburner (Jun 27, 2005)

The place is about 20 miles from where I live and the finance manager where I bought my car is close friends with Jayson (the owner of Motorsport Tech). He told me to go check the place out. I'm just waiting until they put some more 05 stuff on their web site.


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey I just got word from David Coates on how leagal this system would be in california. Here are his exact words "It's not illegal in the strictest sense of the term, but if we go with one of our more agressive camshafts, then there's almost no way that it'll pass CA emissions." So, Im gunna say that If you dont know someone who will pass emissions for you (like I do) then I wouldnt go through with it. :cheers 
SasDawg


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

Considering California's Draconian emissions policies your best bet would be a power-adder with CARB certification. Back in the mid 90's I'd had a 421 in SB built by Kline Racing in Tempe, AZ for my Chevy Z51 4x4. The engine was a beast (still have it) but there was no way it was going to pass the earlier sniff tests even with cats. I had to pull it every other year and replace the stock motor then drive it over to the smog shop to get my renewal certificate. This was back when they just shoved the probe up the tail pipe, let it idle and did a visual check for the smog equipment. Of course this was an open invitiation for cheating by the smog shops and the boys up in Sacramento decided to put alot of them out of business. Shops were required to purchase chassis dyno's and new test gear that was linked to DMV Hq. Cars now had to be run at cruising speed with the prob up it's butt and pass the visual inspection. You no longer got a slip to send in with your registration cause the new machine sent a "ya or Nah" over the line. Being a hotrodder in SoCal, the birthplace of it all, now is like living in Eden but alergic to fruit! Florida doesn't have any emissions laws which is one reason I live here now! So the short of the long of it, if you want to build a stroker engine, keep it mild and it may pass muster but that kinda defeats the whole purpose in the first place! Semper Fi mates.


----------

